# GeekVape Tsunami & Tsunami 24 RDA



## skola

Good Morning Vendors,

With the recent post in the "New Product Watch" sub-forum I thought I'd put it out there to the vendors to get some feedback on the estimated date of arrival for this awesome looking RDA.
I'm sure a lot of SA vapers are looking forward to the Tsunami RDA.







*Improved Velocity style deck*
*2.1mm x 3.0mm post hole*
*Adjustable Kennedy style air flow, available for single or dual coil*
*4 x Φ4.0mm air hole*

*



*

*Various Drip Tip

Geekvape Tsunami RDA provide three kinds of drip tip for you to choose.
*
*



*
*Black and SS color






High-quality and Environmental friendly

The hardness of set screws at 55-58HRC by 1200℃ Nitrogen surface treatment.
PEEK insulator raw material made in USA.







Exploded view

Full gold-plated housing for better conductivity









*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Its comming 

I know of a few vendors who are getting it in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Paulie said:


> Its comming
> 
> I know of a few vendors who are getting it in!


Thanks @Paulie !! Would I be too hopeful to guess that we'll be getting it in the beginning of March?


----------



## Paulie

skola said:


> Thanks @Paulie !! Would I be too hopeful to guess that we'll be getting it in the beginning of March?



It should definatly be here in march

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Paulie said:


> It should definatly be here in march


I see Fastech listed them over the weekend on their site for pre order! $32.99..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW

Don't forget the MAP coupon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

@skola thanks to you pointing out this awesome looking RDA, we have now added them to our order but seems like they won't be available until March

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oldtimerZA

When is stock coming innnn??!!! I want it so badly !


----------



## Kamiel

Looks like a blind Velocity. I like it.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapers Corner

Hi All

Vapers corner also getting in. Silver and black. Should be here before the end of the month. 

Really looking forward to these!

VC

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## oldtimerZA

Anyone have stock yet, or planning on getting stock in soon?


----------



## Pixstar

I see that even some of the bigger US vendors don't have stock yet...


----------



## skola

Vendors, any news from your suppliers regarding this?


----------



## skola




----------



## skola

22mm version hasn't been released and the 24mm version is already announced.. 
Apparently releasing at the same time.


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Vaperite South Africa said:


> @skola thanks to you pointing out this awesome looking RDA, we have now added them to our order but seems like they won't be available until March


Have these arrived yet


----------



## skola

Smoky Jordan said:


> Have these arrived yet


Vapers Corner and Sir vape currently have stock.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Smoky Jordan said:


> Have these arrived yet


Have stainless arriving later this coming week


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Have stainless arriving later this coming week


Thanks but couldn't wait... picked up one from another vendor on Saturday


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

No problem. Glad you got one. Let us know what you think of it


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Vaperite South Africa said:


> No problem. Glad you got one. Let us know what you think of it


Absolutely superb... easy build awesome airflow and clouds for days. Also super smooth and a must I think for anyone's dripper collection


----------

